# WW in Spain?



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, so I'm embarrassed to ask but it's time... Does anyone have experience with Weight Watchers in Spain (in english or spanish)? I did very well at home, but found Spain overwhelming what with the whole "but aceite de oliva is healthy!!!" etc. 

I'm desperate for reviews here. It's great in the States, but I'm wondering how helpful it is here. (Points values, suggested Spain-friendly menus/food items, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

A few months ago I did Stage 1 (& a bit of Stage 2) of the South Beach Diet in order to quickly lose about 6kg, worked a treat and not put anything back on since. It's pretty extreme and felt awful for around 2 days but got used to it pretty quickly.

As an example a typical days menu would be like this:

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs with salmon and asparagus
Mid morning snack: Fresh prawns
Lunch: Homemade hummus with celery & homegrown cucumber
Mid afternoon snack: Gazpacho, griddled padron peppers
Dinner: Steak, mushrooms, tomato, asparagus
followed by: Zero everything jelly (revolting)


I know around 6 people now that have done it and everyone has had great results


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I did Atkins about 8 years ago and lost over 6 stone and have kept it off eversince (more or less) and stuck to it too, apart from the odd ice cream/cake every now and again. However, I do believe that you can do weightwitchers on line??? I know in our area there are slimming classes, but I know little about them! 

My top tip would be to not eat refined sugar in any way shape or form!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I'm going to stick with WW. I know it sounds company line but you "eat what you want" albeit much more sensibly. 

I've seen that you can do it yourself with their books (no online component in Spain yet) but was wondering just how Spain-specific they are. My great fear is that the company may have just made a "Spanish" version and applied it to all Spanish-speaking countries where they work. And let's face it, I can't just throw away the fee they charge for the books. I want to know if it's worth it


----------



## jprn (Jan 22, 2009)

halydia said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I'm going to stick with WW. I know it sounds company line but you "eat what you want" albeit much more sensibly.
> 
> I've seen that you can do it yourself with their books (no online component in Spain yet) but was wondering just how Spain-specific they are. My great fear is that the company may have just made a "Spanish" version and applied it to all Spanish-speaking countries where they work. And let's face it, I can't just throw away the fee they charge for the books. I want to know if it's worth it


You could have a look at Sparkpeople.com - it's very good (and it's free!). I've been using it for two months now. Nothing too extreme, just gradual weight loss and trying to get fitter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to resurrect this thread... 

Does anyone have experience with Weight Watchers/"_En tu linea_" in Spain? I've been looking over their website and finding some information that looks interesting and other info that doesn't look all that Spain specific.

I'm particularly interested in _En tu linea_ online.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I _did _warn you not to open that link...

hehe


----------

